# Critique Abby?



## CoyoteFox (Aug 3, 2011)

My sable GSD Abby at 2 years old. Im no expert at stacking, shes my first GSD and I just like to know what yall think! 
Oh and sorry for the horrible quality! These were taken with my phone! 
























​


----------



## CoyoteFox (Aug 3, 2011)

No one?


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

I am not qualified to critique, but I think she is beautiful. Perhaps better pictures would get you more responses.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

i saw her the other day, looks to be a pretty girl, you need better pictures, they are taken too close, need a better profile, i know sounds easy, i have a hard time getting my dog to sit still just to take a regular picture. good luck


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Falkosmom said:


> I am not qualified to critique, but I think she is beautiful. Perhaps better pictures would get you more responses.


Ditto
You need a good side-on photo.
Look at other threads in the Critique Topic.


----------



## CoyoteFox (Aug 3, 2011)

Alright, thanks guys C: I'll try and get some more pictures this weekend


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Better pics will give her the opportunity to have a better critique.....


----------

